# Monster Mud - Creatures of The Night



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi everyone, well this is my first time using monster mud. The first video shows the beginning making of one of my Creatures of The Night. The 2nd video shows them all finish. If you like what you see let me know.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

The fabric turned out great on all 3 of them! I especially love the pose of the demon. Great work, especially on your first time using monster mud!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very nice,l love your threesome, MM looks great


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Those are exactly what I want to make for my haunt this year. They came out AWESOME! I was speaking to our MnT Group about doing a MM project just yesterday in the hopes of creating a few just like yours, Only I want to use those Reverse eyes to give the illusion of the eyes following you like the Watching Monsters that Rahnfan did recently.

Devil, Your on a Tear. Great work!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely group of creatures, Devil. Nothing about these guys even hints at it being a first time with monster mud.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally agree with Roxy, you have some good skills there. Looking forward to seeing what you do with the tombstones.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic job on those.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice! I just "graduated" to MM this year too


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

those look cool..great job !


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

very nice indeed! I love the video too!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Fearsome Threesome. I love the devil hands.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your MM creatures turned out great. You'd never know you never worked with MM before.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very very cool little creatures. I just love monster mud. You are only limited by your imagination. They turned out great and the video is awesome as well.


----------

